# If you only had one interior paint



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you could only use one interior paint for best cost and best product, what would that interior paint be? (I'm talking wall paint here.) You have to use this paint only for the next five years. what would it be?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ben. Most bang for the buck, and also low VOC for customers wanting that. Probably fit the widest customer base.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

promar 200. I'm sad to say it because I'm still fighting the man and trying to ban sw.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Thats a tough one. hmmmm....


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

super spec or 200. Im really torn.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ben. Most bang for the buck, and also low VOC for customers wanting that. Probably fit the widest customer base.


Ben is a decent product. I don't think its worth more than promar 200 though.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Ben is a decent product. I don't think its worth more than promar 200 though.


200 and super spec are close to the same imo. super spec has a thicker viscosity in most cases. But super spec reds suck azz for coverage. Super spec is cheaper in price.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Ben is a decent product. I don't think its worth more than promar 200 though.


I think that's the harshest thing you've ever said on PT. Blasphemy.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I decided on super spec. I can get that in more places. sw can be out of the way at times.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RPS said:


> 200 and super spec are close to the same imo. super spec has a thicker viscosity in most cases. But super spec reds suck azz for coverage. Super spec is cheaper in price.


I hate super spec. Only time I would use is if I could spray and not have to backroll it. It rolls on tough and slows production.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I hate super spec. Only time I would use is if I could spray and not have to backroll it. It rolls on tough and slows production.


Two thick?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RPS said:


> Two thick?


maybe I was just having bad days when I was using it. I just don't like it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I hate super spec. Only time I would use is if I could spray and not have to backroll it. It rolls on tough and slows production.


The double whammy......

Its too thick? Maybe you didn't add enough water.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to love Old Quaker Isogloss when I was in California. Now I'd pick Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> maybe I was just having bad days when I was using it. I just don't like it.


I add a fair amount of water to it to make it work decent. I've been working with it for years. Back when it was just called moorecraft. I like 200 hundred lo sheen eggshell. especially when you are going over crap drywall or crap primer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't like to add water to my paint, especially for interiors.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't like to add water to my paint, especially for interiors.


Why?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rob said:


> I used to love Old Quaker Isogloss when I was in California. Now I'd pick Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders.


 no comment 

Hands down Vista Paints Carefree line.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

ewing. Your new profile pic is creepy. cool but creepy. Im just saying.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RPS said:


> ewing. Your new profile pic is creepy. cool but creepy. Im just saying.


I choose it cause it's green. Ha Ha


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RPS said:


> Why?


less coverage, less hide, less protection, less durability


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I would say Aura, but that is only for how much I love using it/ the look it gives. If I had to use one paint that is a combination of quality and decent price, it would have to be Regal.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't like to add water to my paint, especially for interiors.


Why? 
Cause today's paint suck if you add water


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> If you could only use one interior paint for best cost and best product, what would that interior paint be? (I'm talking wall paint here.) You have to use this paint only for the next five years. what would it be?


Miller Paint Acro Pure eggshell. Really good paint, IMO and zero VOC


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Benny Moore Regal Matte. :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Miller Paint Acro Pure eggshell. Really good paint, IMO and zero VOC


Just curious, why do you prefer 0 VOC's


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

I would use this:http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/3800.pdf

very scrubable, has the best sheen, imo, eggshell. covers better than a semi, and because it's a hard, durable surface, can be scrubbed or washed like a semi gloss coat. it can be used around the whole use, not too shiny for bathrooms. decent price, all around great interior product.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> I would use this:http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/3800.pdf
> 
> very scrubable, has the best sheen, imo, eggshell. covers better than a semi, and because it's a hard, durable surface, can be scrubbed or washed like a semi gloss coat. it can be used around the whole use, not too shiny for bathrooms. decent price, all around great interior product.


How does this compare with Vista Paints, Velvasheen?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Rob said:


> I used to love Old Quaker Isogloss when I was in California. Now I'd pick Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders.


Rob is that because you use it the most? SWB is okay, but it is not their best paint. Pricewise it is great, but definatetly not the best. Do you guys have Showcase+ out there? I know it is regional.. just not sure if it is in your region or not. How bout sherscrub? I DO NOT LIKE shurscrub. I would say SWB is way better than either of those, although Showcase is not bad.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Showcase Sucks IMO


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just curious, why do you prefer 0 VOC's


A few reasons:

1. I use it as a selling point. Customers like it when they arrive home and really can't smell paint. I actually had one customer ask if I had painted that day when I had been painting all day. And, yes I painted more than one wall! Haha!

2. If I don't have to smell it, then better for me. I cringe when I think of all the "stink" we've had to breath in over the years.

3. The Acro Pure is really nice paint. Lays on good, good coverage. Not a miracle paint, but a damn good paint.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How does this compare with Vista Paints, Velvasheen?


i've never used any vista paints, but the feedback from painters has not been good for the most part. it's probally close in quality, it's their premium plus. but here's why i think the P&L is better, velvasheen only comes in a white base, the redseal porcelain comes in three bases, so you can have any color you want.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

duration home matte--two coats...touches up great...cleans up great!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Showcase Sucks IMO


yes.. yes it does, but SWB is a bit better than it, they are all cheap builder quality paint. SWB semi is actually not too shabby for trim... and did I say.. it is cheap?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

just looked for the southwest builders and couldn't find it on SW site.. they have "builder's solutions"... :scratchead:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I like BM Ulti-matte

haven't messed with this new fangled ben product yet.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

nEighter said:


> just looked for the southwest builders and couldn't find it on SW site.. they have "builder's solutions"... :scratchead:


Different regions, different names. Another SW marketing solution. Sort of like their SuperPro.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Dulux wash & wear 101 (Australia) great product.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Berh flat enamel.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Dulux Diamond, well the original Diamond, Glidden has done some stupid marketing thing where they have renamed all the interior paints Diamond and the exterior paints Fortis.
Pretty much though anything from mid-grade to high end is fine with me, as long as it rolls on nice, gets good coverage, and covers in 2 coats on most colors then I am happy.
If a HO wants BM, SW, Glidden or whatever, then I am happy, it is when they want Behr, or Valspar or something that I start to get worried.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

mblosik said:


> duration home matte--two coats...touches up great...cleans up great!


:thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

SW Cashmere - nice leveling and a rich looking finish!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The paint I use most is a local paint that's called Devine, this lady designer can up with all the colors that go alone with the paint and the paint has a big following from all the ladies in the area. The closest paint to it from any other paint would be SW Cashmere.
Since most of my interior painting comes from the ladies, I try to make them happy.I do also like Cashmere very much.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

nEighter said:


> just looked for the southwest builders and couldn't find it on SW site.. they have "builder's solutions"... :scratchead:


I think it is a regional thing. I like it because it sprays well and touches up very nice. I use a high build primer, not from SW, and really like the result, so do my customers.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

If we're talking cost also, I'm a big fan of Pro-Green Low sheen.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> i've never used any vista paints, but the feedback from painters has not been good for the most part. it's probably close in quality, it's their premium plus. but here's why i think the P&L is better, velvasheen only comes in a white base, the redseal porcelain comes in three bases, so you can have any color you want.


So does the Carefree eggshell. I don't know who you are talking too. Everyone I know that try's it out likes it. FYI I know the crossover to dunns is their perma series.


----------



## stlpainter (Jul 12, 2010)

I like ProMar 200 and ProGreen from SW. I like Ben Moore Super Spec and Regal too.
I also really like California Fresh Coat, but have only used their paints exteriorly.
I would be okay with any of them if I had to choose one.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have used Super Spec more than any other interior paint. However with how bad SW seems to want all my business, and distance of the nearest BM retailer from all my signed jobs it will be SWP for me for a while. 

Gonna have to find something I like other than pro mar. Its not nearly as good as SS, and I need something to fill the gap. Not everyone will pay for Duration.


----------



## Passion4Paint (Jul 19, 2010)

I prefer BM Aura, great coverage and love the way it glides off my brush and onto the surface. I've also had good luck with Behr Ultra, but I live in a dry climate, and I find I need to be quick and efficient as the open time seems less than that of Aura.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was forced into using that Behr Ultra on an insurance job that was specked out with it. Insurance adjuster was a $^#@ and said it had to be that paint. I felt it was absolute garbage, and in no way comparable to Aura.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Modern.. I haven't been able to afford to try diamond yet. What is your price on that stuff? I think they want nearly 50.00/gal for me.. I want to do my own place in that BAD!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Rob we have southwest builders here but I tried to get the specs or product line online and couldn't find any. I was thinking that showcase+ was actually a SWB line or product.. but maybe not. I have sprayed thousands of gallons of that stuff. I know what it can do and what it can't. I think that is kinda what we all get into.. the ability to read our product and know it's idiosyncrasies.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Rob we have southwest builders here but I tried to get the specs or product line online and couldn't find any. I was thinking that showcase+ was actually a SWB line or product.. but maybe not. I have sprayed thousands of gallons of that stuff. I know what it can do and what it can't. I think that is kinda what we all get into.. the ability to read our product and know it's idiosyncrasies.


You have to look in Sherlink, I don't know why it is so difficult to find.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread has so many aspects to it.

Is it about price, quality, value...

You can only pick one.

I'm liking Ben alot more now. 

I have never used cashmere, I'd like to sometime.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm liking Ben alot more now.


If I only had one wall paint it would be ben. Great all-around interior paint.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

Glidden (dulux) lifemaster by a long shot


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BM Eco Spec WB


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

aura matte.
i dont care if it costs more,,,i dont pay for it, customers love it.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

Diamond 350 eggshell from Glidden

Jim Bunton


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

high fibre said:


> aura matte.
> i dont care if it costs more,,,i dont pay for it, customers love it.


In some cases it costs allot less due to saving time applying additional coats.

Pat


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Ben sucks. All Behr sucks. I'd go with Aura without considering price. Kelly Moore's premium eggshell considering price.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I will be the only one to say Duron, Plastic Coat.:whistling2:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

dunn edwards perma series.(because I want to live in California)


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> I used to love Old Quaker Isogloss when I was in California. Now I'd pick Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders.


YES YES AND YES... heavy body eg shel FTW!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> Ben sucks. All Behr sucks. I'd go with Aura without considering price. Kelly Moore's premium eggshell considering price.


What don't you like about Ben.

Just curious.

Thank.s


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I would have to know which sheen. As my flat preference is not the same as my low sheen choice.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Ace Royal Touch paint.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I would have to know which sheen. As my flat preference is not the same as my low sheen choice.


Martin. I really don't think it makes much difference if he's high or low but usually the former rather than the latter. More importantly what color would you paint him?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Kelly Moore 1610 eggshell
550 flat 
Dark colors Behr ultra . 
I really don't care what ya all think about Behr paint for me . The ultra works . Until I try the magical aura , but why pay 46 a gal for something I can do for 28 a gal . 
Exterior Kelly Moore 1245 
Water Bourne km 1930. 
The BM advance rocks though . 
Like diamond 350 and the fortis 
BM Moore guard good stuff . 
Sw paints the only think I buy there
Is painters shorts .


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

Coronado Tough Walls enamel. A seemingly overlooked Ben Moore owned product with the lowest splatter and best square footage spread rate to hiding/coverage I've used. Dried, it's not rich and velvety as Regal or Devine, but unlike these, the flat can be washed, and touch-ups blend very well. It's my "go to" for Moms with tots, landlords, frats, hotel rooms, salons and schools.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Still using Duration Home. Aura when I can sell it.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a tough question...
Ive never been a fan of SW prices so Im not too familiar with their products...
But if the question is "over-all" meaning price, performance, availability...
I guess I would go with Glidden Diamond 350, or fortis 350.
I also like Glidden ultra hide 250.
Ive used every Vista product they make and I think that the "carefree" line are good paints.
If it were more readilly available here in Vegas, I would use a product called "Fresh Choice". Its a dupont microblend product. Their Gold series product is one of the best paints Ive ever used.
Also worth mentioning.. If I could get behr Ultra @ under $20 per gallon, I would use it. Its good and their is a home depot every 78 ft in Vegas. lol. Which makes in readilly available.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> This is a tough question...
> Ive never been a fan of SW prices so Im not too familiar with their products...
> But if the question is "over-all" meaning price, performance, availability...
> I guess I would go with Glidden Diamond 350, or fortis 350.
> ...


out of 72 responses,I believe you are the ONLY one to say Glidden
that just might mean something


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's another vote for ProMar 200 :thumbup: I think it strikes a really nice balance between performance and price.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Well, I will be the only one to say Duron, Plastic Coat.:whistling2:


Hehe. I will be using some Plasti Coat next week.


Its been to long my old friend.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

ICI Lifemaster eggshell...Great paint.

Dulux Diamond satin for exteriors.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

day in and day out for interior, super paint ,


----------



## painter77 (Sep 1, 2011)

There has been nothing in my career Like Promar 200XP interior. Exterior has to be Superpaint


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

painter77 said:


> There has been nothing in my career Like Promar 200XP interior. Exterior has to be Superpaint



Isn't Promar 200 an inexpensive contractor line?..I've never used it...My clients prefer a good washable acrylic paint.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

chrisn said:


> out of 72 responses,I believe you are the ONLY one to say Glidden
> that just might mean something


Im not sure what it means...
I get it at a good price... 
It covers well...etc...

Does nobody here likes Glidden products?

Ive seen a few products mentioned here that I think are horrible... different strokes I guess.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Kwal 1900 series.

Can I have it tinted to Aspen White?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Hehe. I will be using some Plasti Coat next week.
> 
> 
> Its been to long my old friend.


Fortunatly for me the local Sherwin still carries some Duron products, I just got a whole house interior and will be using many, many gallons of it next week. I am back in my element. Driving the truck sucked:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> Im not sure what it means...
> I get it at a good price...
> It covers well...etc...
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you and Josey are talking about the same product (diamond) all ICI is now under the Glidden name (Dulux too maybe?) Never used it myself.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Fortunatly for me the local Sherwin still carries some Duron products, I just got a whole house interior and will be using many, many gallons of it next week. I am back in my element. Driving the truck sucked:blink:


LOL the main commercial store in one of my service areas stocks it. I have to have it delivered for the rest of them. I have just finished typing a proposal for a commercial account I service and I use Duron for all their stuff as well. 

I miss dealing with Duron though, and I still ask for the few remaining guys I know when I call SWP. The stores were so much better here, and I loved the manager.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> behr Ultra @ under $20 per gallon, I would use it. Its good and their is a home depot every 78 ft in Vegas. lol. Which makes in readilly available.


Does this imply that anything over $20 a gallon is too expensive? Paint goes a long way, I would hate to know I wouldn't spend 40 a gallon knowing a product to be far superior.. I mean lets say your average gallon of paint gets you 325 sq ft which I think is fair.. that's one wall with 10 ft ceilings 32.5 ft long... 40 dollars is too much on materials for that big of an area? Even if its more durable and you know you are giving your client a much better coating? Most paints I use are 30 to 40 a gallon for residential repaints... trim paint I will splurge a little more on but usually in the 40 plus range.. and behr is not one of my go to paints.. I like sherwin williams "cashmere" as an everyday interior paint


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> LOL the main commercial store in one of my service areas stocks it. I have to have it delivered for the rest of them. I have just finished typing a proposal for a commercial account I service and I use Duron for all their stuff as well.
> 
> I miss dealing with Duron though, and I still ask for the few remaining guys I know when I call SWP. The stores were so much better here, and I loved the manager.


 
Me too but most of the good guys switched over to SW, so it is OK.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Does this imply that anything over $20 a gallon is too expensive? Paint goes a long way, I would hate to know I wouldn't spend 40 a gallon knowing a product to be far superior.. I mean lets say your average gallon of paint gets you 325 sq ft which I think is fair.. that's one wall with 10 ft ceilings 32.5 ft long... 40 dollars is too much on materials for that big of an area? Even if its more durable and you know you are giving your client a much better coating? Most paints I use are 30 to 40 a gallon for residential repaints... trim paint I will splurge a little more on but usually in the 40 plus range.. and behr is not one of my go to paints.. I like sherwin williams "cashmere" as an everyday interior paint


Thats a good question...
My reasoning is simple. I can get paint as good, if not better in the $20.00 per gallon range. I can get a significant discount from Vista, Glidden, Dunn Edwards... etc.. however, there is no discount for behr at home depot.
Why should I pay retail when I can get a better product with a discount for my choosing to buy their product?

I bet I can get cashmere for cheaper than ultra.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I can too, I gotcha! I get a pretty good discount at sherwin williams.. I don't use behr.


----------



## Cbrosenterprises (Aug 14, 2011)

Aura Matte..Hands down...covers amazing,touches up amazing,and despit what can says youre getting 550-600 sqft a gallon coverage


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what are some of you paying for 'Cashmere' I like to check every now and then... Btw for the price pro-mar 200 is a great paint!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I used Ben in my own home and found it to be particularly 'hot'. Definitely did not feel good using that paint and my family didn't like it either. 

Progreen, Sw Builders, Manor Hall, (Hate to say it) Martha Stewart (deep vibrant colors go on super easy, a great paint) and pretty easy on the head.


----------

